# frontline and drontal



## terriermaid (Nov 5, 2007)

ive been meaning to ask this for a while ,has any one found any difference in drontal and frontline since they came off prescription ? ive heard from at least 2 vet practices that they no longer recommend frontline and ive just seen in another thread the same with drontal


----------



## ilovesharpei (Nov 13, 2007)

my dog used to have advocate and drontal as recomended by our vet.
now he has just strong hold, apparently the only one that drontal does is heart worm which is not present in this countryso dog only really needs it if travelling abroad, and tape worm which humans can only catch if you eat a mouse (which i am not plannign in doing) 
i have found since changing my dog has put a bit more weight on in a good way.
also the last time he had drontal he was violently sick (11 or 12 times covering my kitchen  )


----------



## dad 2 a welshie (Jan 26, 2008)

I very rarely use Frontline, Only really through the summer when ticks are about more. Drontal plus is what i use, but only when i think they need it.

So far we havent done to bad with this regime.


----------



## Fade to Grey (Nov 10, 2007)

vets tend to recommend things they get commision on.
like they used to recomment eukanuba (i think it's spelt) now they recommend science plan i think.

i used frontline on my ferrets and dogs, never had any problems with it either.


----------



## Dawny (Nov 26, 2007)

We recommend Frontline and Milbemax.


----------



## Dennyboy (Jan 3, 2008)

We have just used Drontal and it made two of our boys sick?It also gave some of the pups the runs.

I use Frontline for everything  Dogs and cat for fleas,ive used on my horse when i first got her and it cleared her mites up,and i even used it on my daughter when she came home with headlice  only child in her class who didnt have them 2 weeks later  

I have heard of Milbemax and was going to ask my vet when i go this week.

Mel


----------



## coosakap (Feb 5, 2008)

Hi, just wondering if anyone has experienced the same problem.

We have just got an 11 week old collie x kelpie. As soon as we brought him home we took him to the vets to get his injections and wormed.

The vet gave us Panacur and asked us to give him one sachet a day for 3 days.

After each meal with the Panacur he became hyper and very thirsty. He seemed to scratch a lot and then after his third dose he fitted every 5-6 hours for 24 hours. This was frightening for both us and our new puppy. The vet has monitored him and he has had no more for 24 hours and think it has been a reaction to the wormer.

Any ideas any one


----------



## bassetmad (Nov 8, 2007)

Use drontal and frontline,
i think frontline since it came off prescription doesn't last
use it on my cats and dog, but still see the odd one on them before 4 weeks is up. we live in the countryside and my cats are blighters for bringing things back!!!!


----------



## bassetmad (Nov 8, 2007)

Hi,

i took my cats and dog to the vets to be checked for new frontline combo.
I asked why they don't recommend the other now.

the reply, 

frontline has been made slightly weaker for general sale, and as combo is more expensive vet practices know that owners would go for the cheaper version.

so we spent a fortune on frontline combi, 'because it stops the life cycle of the flea', but 12 days later my cats have them again!!!!!

i know living next to fields they bring presents back every day for me, but I would expect the new super duper frontline to work.

so its back to the drawing board for my 3.

and I am getting tired of having to treat the house aswell!!!

Has anyone got any suggestions on natural flea repellant that can be used on cats, I don't mind treating them weekly if it gives results......


----------



## andrea 35 (Nov 22, 2007)

You can get thoes electronic pest controllers i think you plug them in and they emit something that repels creepy crawlies dont know if it would work on the flea though you could look around to see if it does , im sure i saw it on an infomertial or qvc or something like that.they are supposed to work over quite a big range so im sure on or two plugs would do your downstairs .


----------



## tracyi (Jan 8, 2008)

I use stronghold on my dog and cats, my vet reckons it's the best as it sorts out all the usual things e.g fleas. ticks, earmites but it also sorts out roundworm which is really dangerous if humans, especially children catch it.


----------



## max beesley (Mar 28, 2008)

Its one of those situations that has its 'fors' & 'againsts' - I have personally used both on my pets - there are many quality suppliers who sell discount pet meds


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2008)

bassetmad said:


> Hi,
> 
> i took my cats and dog to the vets to be checked for new frontline combo.
> I asked why they don't recommend the other now.
> ...


I have had similar problems,i bought some frontline combo for my adult cats and frontline spray for the kittens,didnt seem to work for long(brothers dog came round)fleabag,always picking up fleas from fields hedghogs and other wildlife.Also on the application site of the combo,cats were very itchy,went bald and sore and my white cats fur is growing back black!!


----------

